# Breakdown cover in Europe



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

Last year I had continental breakdown cover with SAGA for about £80. This year they will not cover vans higher than 3m or weighing more than 3500kg and I find that many other firms have this limit too. Those that will cover the van (RAC and Red Pennant found so far) want at least double last year's premium. Has anyone found a more reasonable company or has anyone been able to get continental breakdown cover through a European firm, such as ADAC?
Jim


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cant answer on a specific for just breakdown but we have always been with Safeguard for insurance. They include breakdown cover as standard inc continental cover.
We had an electrical problem some years back in Alicante, rang Safeguard and via the cover we got sorted. Our van was 3800kg and 24 foot.
Maybe something to consider when it's time to re-new...


----------



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Tonka, that's interesting. Not sure I can change right now, but will definitely look into it at renewal.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Theres this lot http://www.britanniarescue.com/

However you only know how good a company is when you need them, we are with the RAC and we needed them in France with our tag 8mtr Hymer.
Excellent service.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

hi Jim

Im with safeguard - had 640 hymer - upgraded last year to the 680 4500 kg

Safe guard were excellent 

Have had cause to use their breakdown service in Calais with the 640 when I blew a drive belt. Labour was paid for - towed to the garage - part came up from bologne only thing I paid for was the part. Couldnt have faulted their help.

I was looking at saga because they appeared cheaper but off this thread my thinking has changed

thanks


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

musicbus said:


> Im with safeguard - had 640 hymer - upgraded last year to the 680 4500 kg Safe guard were excellent


I am also with SafeGuard - changed from CaravanGuard in December as they don't insure RVs. Just back from first trip abroad with new van (Spain) - damaged towbar exiting Pride of Bilbao on arrival (didn't know until 100 miles later) - found it hanging by two 10mm bolts (the other 4 had sheared) & the car & trailer hanging on by God Knows How. One call got me two return calls from the AA European Assistance in Lyon, who dispatched a local breakdown mech who in turn took me to a local trailer manufacturer who fixed the assembly in 20 minutes whilst my wife waited with the trailer at the motorway services. I then got a quality-check call 45 minutes later from the AA guy to ensure that everything has been taken care of. I was utterly delighted with the service, and hugely grateful.

Dougie.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jim
you will get cover on the RAC Arrival Scheme, only available to caravan club members tho, so you have to join that first if not already a member any size and weight covered , it was the only option to me with the RV it does cover you in any vehicle so you can cancell any other breakdown cover you may have, I cancelled my AA family cover and this offset the cost of the Arrival Scheme and in efect only costs £30 more than the old AA so works out very cheap cover for the RV
Geo


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sole recoverer*

The sole firm I found that would give recovery cover for the 3.8 tons Laika is Brittania Rescue.
Searched all others, online and in person at shows where RAC & AA attend, and none accept vehicles over 6 m long or 3.5 tons and over.


----------



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

*All Sorted*

Many Thanks to all who responded to this topic. I have had a quote from Safeguard and including uk and continental recovery with the AA it is only a little more than I pay now for insurance only. I will take that cover when my current policy ends. In the meantime I have gone with Britannia to meet my needs this summer. I did not go down the RAC route, as I am a member of the Caravan Club and would need to ditch that and join the Camping and Caravan Club to be able to use that deal. Thanks
Jim W


----------



## harley695 (Jul 30, 2006)

*European Breakdown Cover*

Have actually changed our policy to Saga this year.I have breakdown cover on our Arto(3.75 tonnes plus) and they have confirmed this am that we are covered,albeit at extra cost to the original policy.
I think £81 for this cover is good value but time will tell.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Geo said:


> Hi Jim
> you will get cover on the RAC Arrival Scheme, only available to caravan club members tho, so you have to join that first if not already a member any size and weight covered , it was the only option to me with the RV it does cover you in any vehicle so you can cancell any other breakdown cover you may have, I cancelled my AA family cover and this offset the cost of the Arrival Scheme and in efect only costs £30 more than the old AA so works out very cheap cover for the RV
> Geo


Geo - I'm sure it was a slip of the keyboard on your behalf 8) , but it's theCamping & Caravanning Club that does the RAC arrival scheme, not CC


----------



## 104030 (Apr 21, 2007)

hello all,

i have an older van (1980) and am struggling to find anyone to provide cover for 90days consecutive in europe. do any of the companies above offer a service, or does anyone with a similar age van know of anyone who can?

thanks,
bob


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
just joined the c&cc so i can use their RAC Arrival sceme
for about £200 quid i can cover all my vehicles for me and the misses including european cover for upto 90 days

Caravan club wanted over £90 for just 2 weeks european on Red Pennant then i would have needed to find seperate UK breakdown cover

Plus RAC does not charge for recovering your vehicle if involved in an accident and they Dont charge a labour Fee if they work on your vehicle for more than 30 mins like some of the others do


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I am with Lifesure (motorcaravan insurance agency in Peterborough) and they have quoted me 65 quid for continental cover - note 
Continental cover includes UK....

the aa have removed the 17ft 6in length limit and its now a 7ft 6 width or3.5 tonnes limit

Phill


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Our prev vehicle VW '73 T2 Bay was covered by Adrian Flux and included home and euro cover. The new van is '98 VW T4 and I have stayed with them as the deal is good. Not sure about the giants a lot of you guys cruise around in but they might be useful.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

Things have changed then...Britannia have just declined to cover my van because it is "over 5.1m in length".

Anyone got any recommends for me this time round (I'm already insured with the Camping & Caravan Club, so at the moment I can't take breakdown cover if insurance has to be bundled in)?

Van is 3025kg unladen, 6.99m long and 3.1m high.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*Width! 2.27m is JUST too wide*

Just trying to get European cover for my Hymer B Klasse 544.

Lifesure and standard RAC have the same constraint.

Under 7M length - check (roughly 6.65m with the bike rack deployed)
Under 3m height - check (just - 2.94m including aircon)
Under 2.25m width - oh s**t - 2.27m wide!

This will scupper all Hymer A-lines presumably.

The RAC man (I was referrred on from Sea France with an SFR1 promo code) said that the only way they could cover me would be through the C&CC Arrival Scheme.

As an existing member of the RAC I could convert FOC to the Arrrival scheme and pay £84.15 to cover me in Europe until renewal (June next year).
Apparently the cost is the same whenever you take up the cover throughout your membership year.
This adds two more 'incidents' to your allowance of three, but only two can be claimed in non-UK Europe.
Cover is retricted to roughly cold war 'Western Block' countries.

Britannia Rescue DeLuxe cover comes in at £84:50 with CSMA discount but I haven't been able to check on width restrictions and anyway they need 7 clear days to provide cover and we are travelling next Thursday evening.

Life is never easy, is it?

Cheers

LGC


----------

